# RELOCATING to Dubai



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

Hi All!

i had to see it to believe it, i visited Dubai last week and now planning to relocate 100% sure on 15th of June

i m looking for a flatshare with british/us/irish people 

in there i will have a few job interviews, i hope to be playing rugby asap looking forward to it

i m a non smoker healthy sporty, i like quiet nights as much as good parties!

please let me know fellow expats if you know someone that has a spare room etc

warm regards
Y


----------



## Fridayfun (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck with your move, hope you get sorted soon .


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck I hope to be out in a few months do any advice welcome


----------

